# rebuild shed project



## scott25 (20 Oct 2011)

Hi all 

i have a 8x8 shed which i swop when i moved for my koi pond ( i sold all the koi and all the filter system ) anyway so the shed itself is in good condition for a shed no water leaks at all and very solid so here the plans 

Wot i would like to do is extend the shed from 8x8 to 12ftx 8 or 9ft deep it a apex shed as i run out off room in the 8x8 shed now and am 30 on 6th nov and it a present to myself. not only would i like to make it bigger but also change it from a apex to a pent as i good shed to buy is £800.00 and i dont have that and plus it takes all the funny out off a project too i would like to have the shed on a solid cemenet floor so no wooden floor as i would like a wood buner too for the winter months so i can stay nice and warm in there doin the projects i have on is rebuilding a rs125cc for my brother any advise would be great


----------



## cmwatt (20 Oct 2011)

Firstly, you need to use some full stops and comma's! :shock: 

Also, you might get better advice if you have a budget in mind?


----------



## Harbo (20 Oct 2011)

And use a spell checker then it might make sense?


----------



## beech1948 (20 Oct 2011)

Scott125,

First please ignore the two rude fellows who seem to be on a judgemental spelling and grammar kick. Most people here are polite and we all make errors in writing. We can all improve.

The idea of you giving us a budget to think about is a good one and it would be useful if you could do this.

You have a shed which is 8x8 and seems to be sound so why not simply buy another 8x8 and add it one to one end and remove the two end walls. You would need to put some kind of frame in place to replace them of course.

Concrete base is no problem either but you might consider maybe a timber base of joists (2x8). That way you could line up both sheds on a single base of 8x16 and use the base as a way to anchor the sheds. Also room to put some insulation underneath.

Wood stove may be overkill for an 8x16 space. If the shed was insulated then you might get away with an electric oil filled radiator. Not the cheapest but possibly the most convenient.

Hope this helps a little.

Alan


----------



## cmwatt (20 Oct 2011)

Just to be clear, I wasn't 'on a kick'. It's just courtesy to write clearly, so that others can understand you better. I could understand it, but people might be put off helping is what I meant.


----------



## scott25 (20 Oct 2011)

Hi I don't mind if people want to pick on me for my spellin and grammer I don't mind it makes me laugh. Some people thinkk they are purfect well that's up to them. 


Well back me shed lol I would like my shed 12x8 but idealy I would like it 12x9 but not shore if I can make a pent shed from a apex I have a decent oil rad but I thought I would buner would be good as I would have a lot of off cuts would it be better for wooden floor as it would be better and warmer too so I think I will go down that route for the floor. 

But I would like to make my own window frame but not shore if I would do a good job or I could go down the route off a secound hand upvc window. It would cost a lot if I brought a secound shed and joined them together but if I could afford to I would buy a new shed but the budget is just not there


----------



## MickCheese (20 Oct 2011)

Welcome Scott.

Sometimes grafting two sheds together is actually cheaper than trying to extend one so Alan's advice above is sound.

Really does depend on budget though.

Mick


----------



## doorframe (20 Oct 2011)

Scott. As a fellow Basildon-ite I am familiar with how packed in like sardines we are. Your idea of a woodburner may cause you some problems. I used to burn all my offcuts, but out of courtesy for my neighboors I no longer do this. Your flue obviously won't be very high, and you will create a lot of smoke while getting up to temperature. You will also be making quite a bit of noise with your hobby. If you're lucky enough to be in one of Basildon's more rural locations then that may not be an issue, but if like me you are quite packed in I would urge you to reconsider the wood burner route. As your 1st post suggests maybe you have only recently moved in you may want to tread carefully regarding your new neighbours, as they can make life difficult for people with our hobby.

Best of luck with your workshop build and do post some piccies.

Roy


----------



## powertools (20 Oct 2011)

2 English teachers is not a good start.
Most folk here love a good shed build thread so don't give up yet.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (20 Oct 2011)

The timber to extend your shed will more than likely cost more that a new 6x6' shed.

You can convert an apex shed to a pent roof, you either re frame the ends and put a new roof on or lay new timbers on the current ends and put a new roof on.

Wood burner I wouldn't bother with in a shed of that size plus one will cost you a few quid.

Like others have said. Without a budget to work from its hard to advise.


----------



## Melinda_dd (20 Oct 2011)

Firstly Doorframe ..... rico IS a god... love his programs, wish they'd make more.

Personally I'd go with buying another shed and attaching to the old as well. Wood would cost more than a shed! 
(I would however keep the apex roof... extra storage for wood planks!!)

Don't worry about the spelling.... it took me a LOT of work to get to a half decent standard of spelling etc. My school was rubbish at spotting ...... problems!


----------



## TheTiddles (20 Oct 2011)

Oh my, did someone actually write like that?


----------



## cmwatt (20 Oct 2011)

If you did turn it from an apex roof to a pent roof, you could use the gap between the highest side of the roof and the existing wall for extra light perhaps too, if you fitted some windows of some sort. What is the existing construction of the shed?


----------



## scott25 (21 Oct 2011)

Cheers doorframe i live in vange by the old basildon zoo i moved in last december so nearly a year lol but my wife was brought up in the same road for years and it was i dream to beable to get the house in the same street as her mum and dad.
The reason i want to go from a apex to a pent is my door is on the end off my shed and i would need a new door on the front and i just got 6ft hight and the door i brought is about 78'' which i know can be cut down abit but not to much my budget will be max £350 for the shed project thats not to include the electrics as i all ready have them sorted.I have measured up and i got a extra 17'' behide my shed so i could go for the 12ftx9'' which will be great size does matter lol would i need planning for the shed will be about 8ft high which will look silly i think 8ft front and 7ft back am goin to keep to the wooden floor and i will leave the wood buner out and use a oil fill rad for the job am goin to have a work out on the price off the wood and i will post my findings.


----------



## beech1948 (21 Oct 2011)

Scott25,

You might be able to find the following:-

1) A used shed of 8x6 size. Maybe from Ebay or another auction site. Possibly to get one cheap or not too expensive. This would give you a 8x14 size maybe.

2) For timber you might want to consider used timber ( I have bought and used timber from the Oxford Wood Recycling centre; you may have something similar nearby) or from skips at a builders site/ house extension or even demolition. It might not be possible but no harm in asking and you could hide a lot of less than perfect timber under a coat of paint/ woodstain.

3) People have built perfectly respectable sheds from pallet timber. Its a bit of a pain to extract the old nails etc ( I've never done that so no real experience) but can yield usable wood and its already cut into manageable sizes. 

I've seen two workshops built from this sort of recycling and each was fine, dry and very useful. The downside is that it probably might need some preservative painted on it.

Alan


----------



## scott25 (21 Oct 2011)

the wood is goin to cost £233.00 plus i got to ring someone tomozz about a window so am lookin about £260.00 all in which is lot but i dont mind that i hve been lookin for secound hand sheds not much about plus i would have to hire a van or get a man with a van if i was to hire a van it then would make it cost alot more then if i was to buy new wood 

does anyone know any other auction sites that i mite be able to find something on


----------



## marcros (21 Oct 2011)

try preloved.co.uk or gumtree. They are not auction sites, but there are often some bargains to be had if you are quick.


----------



## scott25 (21 Oct 2011)

cheers matey


----------



## scott25 (21 Oct 2011)

i bit off advise would it be possable to raise the hole shed up by 10'' so i can fit the door which is 76'' high then that way i could keep the apex see my door is on the end off the shed thats the highist part off the shed but that side will be next to fence so i need to put the door in the front next the windows


----------

